# Silent Usbdrive copy on connection?



## ShaunBBL (Jan 27, 2010)

hi guys,
ill start off with the problem.
We have guys working in the factory floor that at certain times need to research and find technical documents for products we use. however it has become apparent that this research is not being stored on the system as intended, these people are taking these documents home and storing them there, brining them in as required. giving them some petty power over management.

i was wondering if its possible to silently copy a usb drive when its connected to the computer to a hidden storage location. im aware that you can manipulate the autorun file on the usb stick to do this, but id like it done on the computer side.

im aware this may cross some work ethics barrier but there should be nothing they bring into work that is unrelated to work.

any advise,? is this kind of "hidden" activity legal?

sorry if this is in the wrong forum.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Yep, it's heavily against a few data protection and privacy acts, depnding on what country you're in you'd do different amounts of time/pay a larger fine. The only way to legally copy their documents from the USB stick would be to have them sign a waiver and allow you to copy it. However, you could enforce this because what they're doing is also rather sketchy.

Personally, i think you're going about this the wrong way. There's no need to be underhanded about this, just talk to the workers and resolve the issue, they may not understand that there is an issue.


----------



## ShaunBBL (Jan 27, 2010)

as i thought, no worries then i guess ill have to disable usb on each computer.


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Good luck with sorting the problem =]


----------

